# Paph. lowii fma album buds



## tomkalina (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's one of our Paph. lowii fma album selfings about two weeks from opening. Seems to be more yellow than the others. I'm hoping it'll be as good as the others we've seen so far....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks,


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2011)

Yum! Which breeding line is this?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, Eric, it's a selfing, not a sib. It's from the group Sam has been selling Paph. lowii `Albino Beauty' (x self). Need to get a new pair of reading glasses...... I bought a small compot a couple of years ago and they are just now reaching blooming size.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 21, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> Here's one of our Paph. lowii fma album sibs about two weeks from opening. Seems to be more yellow than the others. I'm hoping it'll be as good as the others we've seen so far....
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Tom, these buds look promising!!! 






Please keep us posted !!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 21, 2011)

Those look really nice! I'll be looking forward to seeing the blooms.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 21, 2011)

Anxiously looking forward to the results!


----------



## Justin (Dec 21, 2011)

really cool!

I have two plants in spike from the cross of Albino Beauty x Gigantic, and it is interesting to see that they have an entirely green inflorescence (not maroon like normal lowii) and all-green buds but with just a little purple at the tips. I have seen some of this cross in bloom, and they won't be album but they will have softer colors than the normal color lowii. I have heard that abinism is a dominant trait in this kind of cross with haynaldianum, but apparently this is not entirely the case with lowii.

Looking forward to seeing yours in full bloom soon!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> Paph. lowii `Albino Beauty' (x self). they are just now reaching blooming size.


Thanks I have one of the same. How big is blooming size?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks good! I just have a question looking at that spike: is it normal for the buds to hang like that? I have a regular lowii in spike right now, and it's doing the same thing, and I thought there might be something wrong. How will this one end up, do you think, when the flowers are open?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Looks good! I just have a question looking at that spike: is it normal for the buds to hang like that? I have a regular lowii in spike right now, and it's doing the same thing, and I thought there might be something wrong. How will this one end up, do you think, when the flowers are open?



all multiflorals tend to hang down as the stalk elongates..it looks normal to me..


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 22, 2011)

The buds on all species of Section Pardalopetalum look similar; they'll begin to separate along the arching stem as they develop. The leaf span of this seedling is 19 inches (48 cm); it's the largest of the group.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmmm, mine's getting there then, thanks.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! These buds took a lot longer to begin opening than I thought they would. Looks pretty similar to the original 'Albino Beauty' parent of Sam's, so Im pleased. 

Thanks,





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marc (Jan 16, 2012)

Very pretty colour and I love the big spoons. I would even say that they either are bigger then most of the lowii's I've seen pictures of, or that it just looks like that because of the lack of colour.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never been crazy about lowii, but this is really beautiful. I would love getting one of those.


----------



## nikv (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm very excited about this one! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 16, 2012)

just recently bought a flask ...they are fairly strong coming out of flask


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, that's very nice, Tom! 'Love the form! The colour is pretty nice too, of course. 'Can't wait 'till these have been line-bred to intensify the colour to something more like armeniacum or a good primulinum.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 16, 2012)

That's more yellow than I would have expected. Very nice, though!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2012)

Great flower, WOW!


----------



## cattmad (Jan 16, 2012)

very nice, thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2012)

Turned out real sweet Tom!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 16, 2012)

Spectacular Album!!


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2012)

That is real nice Tom.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Paul (Jan 17, 2012)

definitely a very nice form of this species!!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 17, 2012)

Superb and rare !!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2012)

wow!


----------

